# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Joukkoliikenteen kokonaistaloudellisuus yhteiskunnalle

## kuukanko

Joukkoliikenneinfran maksajaa sivuaa jonkin verran joukkoliikenteen kokonaistaloudellisuus yhteiskunnalle. Jotenkin tuntuu, että ainakaan Suomessa sitä ei pohdita juuri yhtään joukkoliikennettä koskevia päätöksiä tehdessä, vaan päätökset pohjautuvat vähemmän merkitseviin asioihin ja tunteisiin.

Joukkoliikenteestä voidaan nähdä kustannuksena yhteiskunnalle liikenteen tukeminen ja väyläkustannukset. Joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehtona on yksityisautoilu, jonka liikennettä ei tarvitse subventoida, mutta joka vaatii enemmän väyliä ja pysäköintialueita.

Minkähän verran on tehty tutkimuksia siitä, onko loppujen lopuksi halvempaa yhteiskunnalle tukea joukkoliikennettä vai sijoittaa yksityisautojen väyliin?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Toinen tärkeä näkokulma on minun mielestäni yhdyskuntarakenne. Kumpi on kokonaisuudessaan edullisempi malli, ratojen varsiin rakennettu tiivis yhdyskuntarakenne vai "haulikolla ammuttu" hajanainen malli? Kun ajatellaan, että tietty määrä väkeä ja työpaikkoja sijoitetaan vaihtoehtoisesti jommallakummalla periaatteella.
Usein näissä keskusteluissa tuijotetaan vain liikkumisen ja liikenteen aiheuttamiin kustannuksiin ja niihin liittyviin investointeihin. Joko vahingossa tai tietoisesti jätetään huomiotta useanlaiset kunnallistekniikkaan, erilaisiin palveluihin yms. liittyvät jatkuvat kustannukset sekä investointitarve.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toinen tärkeä näkokulma on minun mielestäni yhdyskuntarakenne. Kumpi on kokonaisuudessaan edullisempi malli, ratojen varsiin rakennettu tiivis yhdyskuntarakenne vai "haulikolla ammuttu" hajanainen malli? Kun ajatellaan, että tietty määrä väkeä ja työpaikkoja sijoitetaan vaihtoehtoisesti jommallakummalla periaatteella.
> Usein näissä keskusteluissa tuijotetaan vain liikkumisen ja liikenteen aiheuttamiin kustannuksiin ja niihin liittyviin investointeihin. Joko vahingossa tai tietoisesti jätetään huomiotta useanlaiset kunnallistekniikkaan, erilaisiin palveluihin yms. liittyvät jatkuvat kustannukset sekä investointitarve.


Ihanteet ja toiveet eivät taida kskaan kohdata. 80% suomalaisista ovat toistuvissa kyselyissä ilmaisseet haluavansa asua omakotitalossa. Jos yhteiskuntia lähdetään toteuttamaan näiden toiveiden mukaan enimmäkseen, ei tehokasta (raide-) joukkoliikennettä voida järjestää kuin pienelle osalle. Muille jää vaihtoehdoksi hitaampi bussiliikenne tai käytännössä omalla autolla kulkeminen.

Hajautetun yhteiskuntarakenteen innokkaimmat puolestapuhujat jaksavat myös muistuttaa että etätyö vähentää liikkumistarvetta. Todellisuudessahan suomalaisista työikäisistä vain pari prosenttia tekee aktiivisesti ja säännöllisesti etätyötä, vaikka etätyötä on käytännössä ollut mahdollista tehdä n 20 vuoden ajan. Se mitä monet kutsuvat etätyöksi on käytännössä töiden viemistä kotiin työpaikalla vietetyn työpäivän jälkeen. Kuitenkin usko etätyön vapauttavaan vaikutukseen on monilla horjumaton. Ei heitä kiinnosta että, sadattuhannet suomalaiset tekevät ns hanttihommia joita ei voi tehdö mukavasti kotona nojatuolissa. Toiseksi, niistä töistä joita nämä tekevät piuhojen päästä, voi osa teettää yhtä hyvin Virossa, Intiassa tai Kiinassa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Joukkoliikenteen taloudellisista vaikutuksista on tehty paljonkin tutkimusta. Yksi pääpaino on ollut maankäytön kehityksessä ja kaavoitustaloudessa, ja erityisesti raideliikenteestä.

Kansainvälisesti parhaat yhteenvedot aiheesta ovat:

Carmen Hass-Klau & Graham Crampton: Economic Impact of Light Rail (2004) 15 kaupungin vertailututkimus, Ranska, Saksa, Iso-Britannia, USA ja Kanada. Kokoaa yhteen runsaasti eri tutkimustietoa. Kirjan saa tilata LRTA:n verkkokirjakaupasta www.lrta.org Suosittelen kirjaa kaikille vakavissaan joukkoliikenteen yhdyskuntavaikutuksista kiinnostuneelle, sekä harrastajille että ammattilaisille.

Kaksi muuta hyvää yhteenvetoa raideliikenteen yhteiskuntakehitysvaikutuksista ovat Amerikan julkisen liikenteen liiton Resource Guidet, jossa on linkkejä edelleen muihin lähteisiin:
APTA Resource Guide 1 Rail Transit and Property Values http://www.apta.com/research/info/br...briefing_1.cfm 
APTA Resource Guide 8 Transit-Oriented Development http://www.apta.com/research/info/br...briefing_8.cfm.

Helsingin raideliikenteen vaikutuksesta asuntojen kysyntään tehneen Seppo Laakson väitöskirjan Urban Housing Prices and the Demand for Housing Characteristics (1997) mukaan: Helsingin seudulla yhden minuutin matka-ajan nopeutuminen keskustaan lisää asunnon arvoa + 1 - 1,5 %. Sijainti kävelyetäisyydellä raideliikenteen asemasta etäisyydestä riippuen lisää arvoa +0 - 4 %. Sijainnilla liityntäliikennealueella on muutaman prosentin negatiivinen vaikutus hintaan.

Karkeasti ottaen voidaan arvioida, että raideliikenteen toteuttaminen nostaa kiinteistöjen arvoa 5  15 % verrattuna vastaaviin kohteisiin samalla seudulla toimivan joukkoliikenteen vaikutuspiirissä. Merkittävin vaikutus kohdistuu keskiluokkaiseen kaupunkimaiseen asumiseen ja työpaikkoihin. Hyvin toteutettujen metro-, lähijuna- tai pikaraitiotiejärjestelmien välillä ei ole olennaisia eroja.

Puhtaasti kaavoitustaloudellisesta näkökulmasta on viimeisen kymmenen vuoden sisään tehty tutkimuksia ainakin Turussa ja Tampereella. Selvitykset eivät koskeneet suoraan joukkoliikennettä, mutta niissä edullisemmaksi osoittautunut täydennysrakentamisvaihtoehto tuottaa paremmin joukkoliikenteelle soveltuvan kaupunkirakenteen.

Turussa tehtiin yleiskaavan 2020 yhteydessä kaavatalousselvitys, jossa verrattiin 10 000 asukkaan sijoittamista joko
1) Täydennysrakentamisena nk. Keskusakselin Naantali - Raisio - Turku - Kaarina varteen (suunniteltu pikaraitiotien linjaus)
2) Kaupunkirakenteen laajennuksina Hirvensalon, Satavan ja Maarian alueille.

Hintaero vaihtoehdoilla oli 896 miljoonaa markkaa, eli noin 150 miljoonaa euroa. Tästä pääosa, 811 miljoonaa markkaa eli noin 136 miljoonaa euroa on kunnan kustannuksia.

Tampereella tehtiin vastaava kaavatalousselvitys hieman aikaisemmin. Se johti siihen, että Nurmi - Sorila - Aitoniemi - alueen rakentamista lykättiin ainakin 15 vuotta ja sen sijaan etsittin täydennysrakentamisalueita.

Eli: Joukkoliikenteen varteen tehty kaupunkirakenne on erittäin merkittävästi edullisempi ja taloudellisesti tuottavampi kuin hajautettu kaupunkirakenne. Se on myös työssäkäyvälle väestölle edullisempi ja houkuttelevampi. Sopii ihmetellä, miksi hajautumista tuetaan niin vahvasti edelleen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ihanteet ja toiveet eivät taida kskaan kohdata. 80% suomalaisista ovat toistuvissa kyselyissä ilmaisseet haluavansa asua omakotitalossa. Jos yhteiskuntia lähdetään toteuttamaan näiden toiveiden mukaan enimmäkseen, ei tehokasta (raide-) joukkoliikennettä voida järjestää kuin pienelle osalle. Muille jää vaihtoehdoksi hitaampi bussiliikenne tai käytännössä omalla autolla kulkeminen.


Huomauttaisin kahdesta asiasta.

1. Omakotitalot ja pientalot voidaan toteuttaa myös huomattavasti nykyistä Suomen kaavoitustapaa tehokkaammin nk "tiivis ja matala" periaatteella. Tällä periaatteella voidaan saavuttaa ja ylittää perinteisen kerrostalolähiön tehokkuus. Toteutetut tällaiset sekä historialliset (esim. Port Arthur, Käpylä, Pispala) että uudet alueet (esimerkiksi Kivenlahden eteläpuoliset rivitaloalueet) ovat usein ylivoimaisen suosittuja jos palvelutarjonta mukaanlukien joukkoliikenne on kohdallaan. 

2. Kuten toisessa ketjussa kirjoitin, kevyelle raideliikenteelle (pikaraitiotie ja kevyt paikallisjuna) riittävä maankäytön tehokkuus, noin 2000 asukasta / km2  voidaan saavuttaa jo Suomessa tyypillisellä pientaloalueen aluetehokkuudella 0,1 jos alueet rakennetaan ketjuiksi ja joukkoliikenteelle varataan väylä.

Sen sijaan Suomessa tyypillisellä rakentamistavalla on vaikeaa saavuttaa sellaisia tehokkuuksia, joilla raskas raideliikenne olisi kannattavaa ilman joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta alentavaa liityntäliikennettä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Huomauttaisin kahdesta asiasta.
> 
> 1. Omakotitalot ja pientalot voidaan toteuttaa myös huomattavasti nykyistä Suomen kaavoitustapaa tehokkaammin nk "tiivis ja matala" periaatteella. Tällä periaatteella voidaan saavuttaa ja ylittää perinteisen kerrostalolähiön tehokkuus. Toteutetut tällaiset sekä historialliset (esim. Port Arthur, Käpylä, Pispala) että uudet alueet (esimerkiksi Kivenlahden eteläpuoliset rivitaloalueet) ovat usein ylivoimaisen suosittuja jos palvelutarjonta mukaanlukien joukkoliikenne on kohdallaan. 
> 
> 2. Kuten toisessa ketjussa kirjoitin, kevyelle raideliikenteelle (pikaraitiotie ja kevyt paikallisjuna) riittävä maankäytön tehokkuus, noin 2000 asukasta / km2  voidaan saavuttaa jo Suomessa tyypillisellä pientaloalueen aluetehokkuudella 0,1 jos alueet rakennetaan ketjuiksi ja joukkoliikenteelle varataan väylä.


Tämä olisi kieltämättä ihannetilanne, mutta sen toteuttamiseksi koko Suomen väestön kohdalla ainakin kaksi  seuraavista kolmesta ehdoista pitäisi täyttyä:

1) Suomen väestö muuttaa kokonaan pois maalta kaupunkeihin, niin että kaupunkien ulkopuolella asuvat pääasiassa vain ne ihmiset joita tarvitaan välttämättömästi  maa- ja metsätalous ja matkailuelinkeinojen harjoittamista varten, ja suurin osa heistäkin vain sesonkiluontoisesti. Julkisia palveluja tuotetaan siis vain näille em kategorioihin kuuluville sekä kaupunkilaisille. Eli luovutaan periaaattesta pitää koko Suomi asuttuna. 

2) Tonteilla keinottelu kaupungeissa estetään niin että kaupungit pakkolunastavat itselleen tontit ja maa-alueet, niin että tontteja ei saa kukaan yksityinen omistaa, vaan ne omistaa kaupunki, joka vuokraa ne käyttötarkoituksen ja rakennusoikeuden mukaan määrätyillä taulukkoneliöhinnoilla talojen omistajille. Kaikki uudet talot rakennetaan vain sinne minne kaupunki määrää.

3) Öljyn hinta nousee niin että bensa maksaa n 3 / litra nykyrahassa, tai bensaa joudutaan säännöstelemään, niin että sitä saa ostaa vain 50 l/viikko. 




> Sen sijaan Suomessa tyypillisellä rakentamistavalla on vaikeaa saavuttaa sellaisia tehokkuuksia, joilla raskas raideliikenne olisi kannattavaa ilman joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta alentavaa liityntäliikennettä.


On vaikea vetää raja mikä on "Suomessa tyypillinen rakennustapa" ja mikä ei. Jos nyt jokin raja pitää vetää, niin sen väitteen, että 80% suomalaisista haluaa asua omakotitaloissa voi tulkita myös niin, että ne  20% jotka eivät halua, asuvat  jo nyt, tai haluavat asua kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella joka siis on rakennettu Suomelle epätyypillisellä tavalla, joka mahdollistaa myös raskaan raideliikenteen mukaanottamista joukkoliikennepalettiin, ilman että se alentaa sen houkuttelevuutta.

Käytännössä raja ei ole niin jyrkkä, ja toiveet millaisessa asunnossa kukakin haluaa asua, vaihtelevat myös elämäntilanteen ja kukkaron mukaan. Käytännössä n puolet nykysuomalaisista ei tulee koskaan asumaan missään ok-talossa. Kysymys, haluatko asua ok-talossa, rivitalossa vai kerrostalossa antaa samantyyppisiä vastauksia kuin kysymys: Haluaisitko lomallasi: a) matkustaa etelään lentäen b) Ruotsiin laivalla c) kotimaassa junalla?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Enpä usko että järkevämpään rakentamistapaan tarvitaan pakkokaupungistamista, maanomistuksen siirtämistä kaupungeille tai öljyn hinnan nousua. Se mitä tarvitaan, on poliitikkojen, rakentajien ja kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden valistaminen järkevämmän kaupunkirakenteen monista taloudellisista ja kaupunkien vetovoimaan vaikuttavista eduista.
Täytyy tehdä samanlaista propagandaa kuin Heikki von Hertzén aikaanaan, eli "kaupunki vai korpi lapsillemme?".

Kuitenkin huomautan siitä, että järkevämmän kaupunkirakenteen on myös vastattava ihmisten tarpeita. On turha kuvitella Pekka Korpisen tapaan, että kaikki saadaan pakotettua asumaan helsinkiläisessä lähiökerrostalossa. On kehitettävä järkevämpiä tapoja rakentaa suomalaisten kaipaamia pientaloja lähellä metsää ja järveä tai merta. Onneksi niitä myös on.




> On vaikea vetää raja mikä on "Suomessa tyypillinen rakennustapa" ja mikä ei.


Ei ole kovinkaan ongelmallista määritellä Suomessa tyypilliset kaupunkien rakennustavat. Niitä ei kovin montaa päätyyppiä ole. Tässä perustyypit:

1. Puutalokaupunki. Matala rakentaminen, korkea aluetehokkuus, aluetehokkuus luokkaa 0,3 - 0,6
2. Keskustan kivitalokaupunki (1930-40-luvulle asti). Keskimäärin neljä-seitsemänkerroksinen rakennustapa, tonttitehokkuus 2,0 - 3,0. Vain Helsingissä laajoja yhtenäisiä alueita, Turussa ja Tampereella suuri osa rakentamisesta.
3. Omakotitalokaupunki. Eri alkulähteitä, sekä asemakylät, kirkonkylät että työväen esikaupungit prototyyppejä. Suunnitelmallinen pientaloaluerakentaminen alkaa 1920-30-luvuilla ja kehittyy 1940-50-luvulla rintamamiestaloalueiksi. Uusi pientalorakentamisen aalto 1970-luvulta alkaen toistaa samoja kaavatyyppejä ja ideoita. Alutehokkuus luokkaa 0,05 - 0,2.
4. Keskustojen modernistinen kerrostalo- ja liiketalorakentaminen. Alkaa 1940-50-luvuilta. Usein avoin rakennustapa, katutiloja levitetään, runsaasti pysäköintitiloja. Tonttitehokkuudet 1,0 - 2,0.
5. Kerrostalolähiörakentaminen. Alkaa 1950-luvulla ja suuri valtakausi 1960-70-luvuilla. Yleensä koostuu 6-8 kerroksisista hissillisistä ja 3-4 kerroksisista hissittömistä kerrostaloista. Aluetehokkuus 0,2 - 0,6.
6. Teollisuusalueet. Yleensä teollisen prosessin ja logistiikan mukaan jäsentyneitä. 1950-luvulle saakka kävelyetäisyydellä työläisten asuntoalueista, myöhemmin hajaantuvat kauas kaupunkikeskustoista teiden varsiin.
7. Autopohjaiset kauppa-alueet. Autojen hallitsemia tiloja, joissa aluetehokkuus hyvin alhainen suurien pysäköintialueiden takia.

Ei se juuri sen kummallisempaa ole. Helsingin seudulla kivikaupungin ja kerrostalolähiöiden osuus on suurempi kuin muualla, mutta ei Helsingissä laajaa kivitalokaupunkia lukuunottamattaole sellaisia aluetyyppejä, joita muualla ei olisi. Varsinkin sodanjälkeiset pientaloalueet ja kerrostalolähiöt ovat lähes samanlaisia kaikkialla Suomessa.

Suomalainen rakennustapa antaa pohjan toimivalle bussi- tai kevyelle raideliikenteelle, mutta ei raskaalle raideliikenteelle ilman liityntäbussiliikennettä.




> Jos nyt jokin raja pitää vetää, niin sen väitteen, että 80% suomalaisista haluaa asua omakotitaloissa voi tulkita myös niin, että ne  20% jotka eivät halua, asuvat  jo nyt, tai haluavat asua kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella joka siis on rakennettu Suomelle epätyypillisellä tavalla, joka mahdollistaa myös raskaan raideliikenteen mukaanottamista joukkoliikennepalettiin, ilman että se alentaa sen houkuttelevuutta.


Itse olen tulkinnut tuota tilastoa niin, että ne 20% asuvat keskustojen kerrostaloissa (lukuunottamatta pahimpia melualuekohteita), 1950-luvun kerrostalolähiöissä sekä parhaimmissa 1960-2000-luvun omistuskerrostalolähiöissä, jotka muodostavat noin 20% asuntokannasta. 

Kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella vain Helsingin kantakaupunki on rakennettu Suomessa epätyypillisellä tavalla eli laajaksi yhtenäiseksi kivikaupungiksi.
Sekin voidaan erinomaisesti hoitaa sähköraitiotieliikenteellä, kuten se onkin hoidettu 1900-luvun alusta tähän päivään asti. 

Muualla Helsingin seudulla maankäyttö ei ole Suomessa poikkeuksellista; lähiöitä on enemmän mutta lähiöiden tehokkuus ei ole sen korkeampi kuin Turun, Tampereen, Jyväskylän, Lahden, Kuopion tai Oulun. 

Helsingin seudun maankäyttö voisi antaa juuri perusteet Tukholman Tunnelbanan tyyppiselle "kevyelle" metroratkaisulle, jossa asemat sijaitsevat alle kilometrin välein, jos kaupunkirakenne jäsentyisi pitkiksi lähiöiden "helminauhoiksi".

----------

